# Beste Intros



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2010)

Tag.

Gibt es Songs, wo alleine das Intro schon (für euch) ausreichen würde? Was sind für euch die besten Songintros und warum?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgTk6SfR1WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Intro geht ca. bis zur 4ten Sekunde.Die drums sind einfach nur genial. Alleine deswegen sollte man schon Schlagzeug üben für diese 3 Sekunden. Ich kenne persönlich (für mich) kein besseres Intro (bis jetzt). Da ist ziemlich alles drin, was drums für mich im Metal hergeben sollten.

So, nun könnt ihr euer Liebstes Intro posten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uQipPChoW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eines meiner Lieblingslieder, und das Intro ist auch genial. Hab sie letztes Jahr live gesehen, und es war einfach unglaublich, was Matt Ballamy drauf hat in Sachen Gitarre. Leider nicht das längste Intro, aber die Meute ging schon beim Anspielen sofort ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eUIHs6MMZGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier würde mir das Intro eigentlich schon reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ganze Lied ist der Hammer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2010)

das wird jetzt lang ;D






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das beste lied vom besten priest album und dieses drum intro ist einfach einmalig gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GyWGab3vJHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



für mich einfach das beste lied von eluveitie und dieses intro ist einfach gänsehaut pur




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXzESffB9ZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die stimme von diesem mann ist so ziemlich das br00talste was es gibt ;D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fxF33kIaMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich weiß gar nicht was ich dazu sagen soll .. diese ruhigen intros von desaster sind einfach genial und einmalig




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=acUbEV21bp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schön ruhiges intro was zu diesem meisterwerk auch gut passt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvHw7daaI5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der bass bei diesem intro ist göttlich


da gibt es eigentlich noch viele weitere aber keine lust die jetzt alle rauszusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (15. September 2010)

Da bekomm ich einfach nur lust auf ein Konzert - immer!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axWq6WXfQpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Macht richtig gute Atmosphäre. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BtB5X9XliJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wirklich extremst stimmungsvoll.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McMVrLD3qq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqIYCA7dc7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7CKkuWgEfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wReIilks9Ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9imXmmyvAuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuRMS9cfu0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uGaT-nhChHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDcSicNDtjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-q8Ve-cKE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (15. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tQcccwPqcqA[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=T6sx0s4sRwo[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=x_QMP-0FDko[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2Z-hhQtu7fA[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6cmHQ76ICOo[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=thh9EQH8gbs[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...DCGMkE/youtube][/youtube]
und natürlich wie immer
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TTkZt8r2lko[/youtube]


----------



## Dracun (16. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfAWReBmxEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SlKA2Rgq20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wat besseres wird es niemals geben (auch wennd er Großteil zu jung für diese Art von Musik sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (16. September 2010)

*Metallica*
Battery
bis 1:10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IZ7Aif5aXlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



============

*Metallica*
Blackened
bis 0:35





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DU_ggFovJNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



============

*Atreyu*
The Crimson
bis ca. 0:10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2c0JwZ61To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die fallen mir jetzt spontan ein. Ich spüre aber noch mehr, tiefer, viel tiefer in meinem Kopf.

EDIT:

*STS*
Fürstenfeld
bis 1:28





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liAIDbdZDCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (16. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher definitiv der beste Track im Thread!

Für mich die besten Intros? Boah da gibt's so viele, das kann ich nicht beantworten ohne ganz viel zu vergessen. 
Aber die letzten 40 Sekunden von Metallica's "The Call of Ktulu" sind definitiv das beste Outro/Songende aller Zeiten. Passt nicht in den Thread, wollte ich aber mal loswerden.


----------



## Haxxler (16. September 2010)

0:10 - 0:38 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZryTEMFrM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (16. September 2010)

Nicht sehr kreativ oder originell aber macht eine enorme Stimmung besonderst Live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgbzys8xr6c[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3wt_LdJuFFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von 0:00 bis c.a. 0:23 - göttlich.


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSnzKoqvxS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (20. September 2010)

Ich freu mich bei den ganzen Metal-Liedern hier schon richtig auf meinen Beitrag, wisst ihr das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XyuZg08kEEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



00:15 bis sie anfängt zu singen. Danach mag ich das Lied nicht mehr. Aber das Intro ist toll. Ich mag schöne Klavierintros.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B8XezxZXujE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



00:00-00:37 ungefähr. Und im Gegensatz zu Halo mag ich das ganze Lied.



Die beiden sind mir sofort eingefallen. Mir fallen bestimmt noch mehr ein, wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke.


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MPsmo246Dp4[/youtube]

Ob man das Intro nennen kann, ka. Ansichtssache. Aber die Melodie ist einfach super und geht ins Ohr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ytR91FW3tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SH*T !!! Dieses Intro ist sowas von genial... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CWU73u_pw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Anfang unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich vom oberen, aber trotzdem ... "it's f***ing mind-blowing!!!!!" Könnte hier noch zig Videos posten, aber die beiden sind wohl die Besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (21. September 2010)

Soil~Breaking me down und Halo
Slipknot~(SIC)
Caliban~Burden to Bleed
Heaven Shall Burn~Endzeit
Cradle of Filth~From the Cradle to Enslave

Fällt mir so gerade ein. Wobei ich sagen muss, das von Caliban klingt fast wie sein@Alkopop

Edit: Das geilste hab ich vergessen -.-'
Tool: Schism und The Pot. Einfach göttlich!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2010)

Weils ordentlich knallt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SsOpSXRpuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier sind auf dem Album ja eigentlich zwei Tracks, meiner Meinung nach klingen sie aber unmittelbar hintereinander - wie sie auch gestaffelt worden - wirklich gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQDSFJXRIIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. September 2010)

Wieso erwähnt hier keiner Rhapsody? *g*
DIE haben richtige Intros :>


----------



## Ennia (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsbPVlFcmDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



besser als der Metal-Kram *duckundwegrenn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2vgVmMUo4o[/youtube]

Die erste Minute ist sooooo toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9RCb5G5ZbY[/youtube]

Hier sind es die ersten 30 Sekunden.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_Uw6EIpzDY[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTkZt8r2lko[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNIFD-Z3-GQ[/youtube]

Ebenfalls sehr schöne Stellen. Grundsätzlich kann man mit Klavier/Orgel oder Akustik-Gitarre wenig falsch machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch ein Klassiker, wenn es um gute Intros geht:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtTCebEZMCQ[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSB-MmctUj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video an sich mag ich überhaupt nicht, aber der Song und vor allem das Intro rockt doch schon . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ok0expLH1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach nur schön <3 .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdaOeAxy0GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hatten wirs schon ? Ach egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwOya18u8_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist jetzt nicht das längste Intro, aber ich finde es so verdammt gut. *.* So das wars erst einmal.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhaPtxlScEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



0:00 - 0:57 *<3* !


----------



## Breakyou (29. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16A84-bXY9k[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrCw8po7JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen ? EPPPIC ... vielleicht DAS beste Intro.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2010)

More than Words...

Nothing Else Matters

Aerosmith - I dont want to miss a Thing

Queen - Bohemian Rapsody (da gibbet keine Unterteilung in Intro, Strophen etc  )


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1qkUZZ1aho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*So geil mit der Gitarre am Anfang*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nwQ1xWuaXig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Killjoys, make some noise


----------



## Edou (24. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI8xrnOrftM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Jengor (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5i7qZxICwgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (4. November 2010)

Ein Klassiker und für mich mit das beste Intro aller Zeiten. Jimi Hendrix, Voodoo Child





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pz_kHIBVdUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-64CaD8GXw&translated=1[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY3LAFJbKyY&translated=1[/youtube]

wie tolliq


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (10. November 2010)

Mh, die Rubrik gefällt mir und da fällt mir spontan auch gleich ein was ich dazu posten könnte: (nur gut dass es bisher noch niemand verlinkt hat! :] )

ACHTUNG: Bevor ihr das Vid abspielt, eure Boxen so laut wie möglich aufdrehn und einfach nur die ersten 30 Sekunden genießen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMlN6MG1weI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Band gibts seit dem Todesfall eines Mitglieds nicht mehr und soweit ich weiß hat sich ein Teil der Band zu DEEZ NUTS zusammengeschlossen...

Greetz.


----------



## karull (24. November 2010)

Best Intro ever....

Guns n roses - Sweet child o mine


----------



## TrollJumper (24. November 2010)

Warum hat keiner hier Raining Blood von Slayer geposted?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...R0&translated=1[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ytR91FW3tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach nur EPic, besonders live 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IN1OYVJ82yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hammer Song, Intro geht auch gut ab.


----------

